# My sons Blackbelt test Nunchaku form



## Greg King (May 19, 2007)

My son did this for his test on 5-5-07
 Some of you said you would like to see it so here ya go.just click on the picture

http://


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2007)

Nicely done... kudos to the kid. :asian:


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

Good job. How old is he?


----------



## Greg King (May 19, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Good job. How old is he?


 

He is 13 years old and started training when he was 8:ultracool


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

My oldest son (7 years old) is just becoming interested in the Nunchaku. I'm teaching him with my rubber set. I have an oak set that I don't let him practice with yet.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 19, 2007)

Nice. Which Korean MA style does your boy study?
Those Nunchucks are a hard thing to master, at least for me anyway. I talking some mean bruises...


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2007)

Nicely done Gregg tell him he did a great job.


----------



## bluemtn (May 19, 2007)

That's really great!  Thanks for sharing that, Gregg, and artyon: to your son!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 19, 2007)

Wonderful, Greg!!!

I can just picture how hot that room was, too:ultracool


----------



## Greg King (May 19, 2007)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> Nice. Which Korean MA style does your boy study?
> Those Nunchucks are a hard thing to master, at least for me anyway. I talking some mean bruises...


 

Its called KyuKi-Do ,there is a thread posted here somewhere called KyuKi-Do that will explain more about it.he also has a double nunchaku form he does ,but chose to do the single.His Chucks are made of graphite and are very light ,but it doesn't make it any easier.I wish the video was higher quality so you could distinguish the transition of movements better.I will be posting more promotion stuff from the test as soon as i get it uploaded


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 20, 2007)

Kudos! That is a nice jewel bong set, havent seen it before...Nicely Done!!!

--josh


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 20, 2007)

It looks great.  Thanks for sharing the vid with us.
Out of curiosity, is he releasing & throwing the nunchaku in the air during the kata?

AoG


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 20, 2007)

nicely done  I hope he impressed those watching/testing him


----------



## Greg King (May 20, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> It looks great. Thanks for sharing the vid with us.
> Out of curiosity, is he releasing & throwing the nunchaku in the air during the kata?
> 
> AoG


 

Yes he is releasing and catching it .Funny you should ask........That move had to be approved before he could incorporate it into the form ,because normally it would not be allowed because the weapon of choice is supposed to be in complete control by the practitioner. not sure if it would be allowed at a competition.


----------



## searcher (May 20, 2007)

Is your son self-taught or does he have a regular Nunchaku/weapons instructor?


----------



## Greg King (May 20, 2007)

searcher said:


> Is your son self-taught or does he have a regular Nunchaku/weapons instructor?


 
.I showed him a little and they did have a beginning class that was very basic and he watches a good friend of ours who regularly places well in competition with weapons .the majority was done on his own and i have the dents in my wall to prove it


----------



## searcher (May 20, 2007)

Let me know if he is ever looking for further training.   I don't train with them, but I can recommend some materials that will give him some very good info.


----------



## Greg King (May 21, 2007)

searcher said:


> Let me know if he is ever looking for further training. I don't train with them, but I can recommend some materials that will give him some very good info.


 

Searcher ,PM me with the info please:ultracool


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 21, 2007)

Greg King said:


> .I showed him a little and they did have a beginning class that was very basic and he watches a good friend of ours who regularly places well in competition with weapons .the majority was done on his own and i have the dents in my wall to prove it



Very Nice...Your son is quite talented and is lucky to have your support...


----------



## Tlaloc (May 27, 2007)

You have one talented son there!

I really liked those two spinning kicks about halfway through the form. Impressive!


----------



## mrjkraw (Jul 11, 2007)

Greg King said:


> My son did this for his test on 5-5-07
> Some of you said you would like to see it so here ya go.just click on the picture
> 
> http://


 
Hey the video is gone... think you could re post it?? If not I'll have to have my wife kick you in the head when you spar with her next time!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Job!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greg King (Jul 11, 2007)

If it doesn't work go to photo bucket.com and search KyuKido,it is posted there also.....as well as a couple other pics.....







mrjkraw said:


> Hey the video is gone... think you could re post
> it?? If not I'll have to have my wife kick you in the head when you spar with her next time!


----------



## mrjkraw (Jul 11, 2007)

Hummmmm... nothing at photo bucket under that..  maybe I'm just spelling it wrong..


----------



## Greg King (Jul 11, 2007)

mrjkraw said:


> Hummmmm... nothing at photo bucket under that.. maybe I'm just spelling it wrong..


 

Not sure why its not working..it works for me just clicking on the picture..but....here is another link....make sure you have quicktime or  the latest flash player by adobe ...not sure which it uses  ...    http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb222/Kyukido/?action=view&current=paulschucks-1.flv


----------



## searcher (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry for it taking so long.   These are the best instructional videos on Nunchaku I have ever seen(open style forms).   Lee is a freak and he is very skilled as an instructor.   The style he studies is built around the nunchaku and they are very good at it.  Kinda expensive, but worth it.

https://www.blacknbluevideo.com:462...fault.aspx?orgId=6219&category=879&item=73319


----------



## mrjkraw (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll have to try it from home. they web sense quite a few things here at work... Wish you guys were going this week end.. If I dont talk to you, have a great week end and we'll see you next week..

kraw.


----------



## Greg King (Jul 12, 2007)

mrjkraw said:


> I'll have to try it from home. they web sense quite a few things here at work... Wish you guys were going this week end.. If I dont talk to you, have a great week end and we'll see you next week..
> 
> kraw.


 

Wish i was going too ....still recovering from the tests financially.....Pauls in May and ours at the end of April....all tests= very expensive....have a good time and we will see you Mon....Greg....(aka Wangfish)


----------



## Greg King (Jul 12, 2007)

searcher said:


> Sorry for it taking so long. These are the best instructional videos on Nunchaku I have ever seen(open style forms). Lee is a freak and he is very skilled as an instructor. The style he studies is built around the nunchaku and they are very good at it. Kinda expensive, but worth it.
> 
> https://www.blacknbluevideo.com:462...fault.aspx?orgId=6219&category=879&item=73319


 

Thanks Searcher:ultracool


----------



## searcher (Jul 13, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Thanks Searcher:ultracool


 

If I can help in any other way please LMK and I will see what I can do.


----------



## leplvr (Jul 30, 2007)

mrjkraw said:


> I'll have to try it from home. they web sense quite a few things here at work... Wish you guys were going this week end.. If I dont talk to you, have a great week end and we'll see you next week..
> 
> kraw.


 
Hello Mr M! It must be user error because that link works for me! :angel:

I was there at that test and saw Paul do that form and he does magic with his chucks! Thanks to Paul, I was able to place 4th at the last tournament! Hopefully I'll do better at the next one since I'll have more time to prepair.

See you guys very soon I'm sure!

Connie


----------



## tomes (Aug 27, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Wish i was going too ....still recovering from the tests financially.....Pauls in May and ours at the end of April....all tests= very expensive....have a good time and we will see you Mon....Greg....(aka Wangfish)


 
Wow, your son is GREAT!!!! Remind me never to get on his bad side! 

PS: I noticed your comment about the financial strains with all the tests. That's worrying me too, especially since I don't think the wife realised that yet   (both my wife and 3 year old daughter will go through the program with me)


----------



## Greg King (Aug 28, 2007)

tomes said:


> Wow, your son is GREAT!!!! Remind me never to get on his bad side!
> 
> PS: I noticed your comment about the financial strains with all the tests. That's worrying me too, especially since I don't think the wife realised that yet  (both my wife and 3 year old daughter will go through the program with me)


 

Keep in mind Tomes that the test my son went through was for his Blackbelt(thats the Grandaddy of them ,and where your training really begins)......and the expensive was meant towards the prep and uniforms to wear on testing boards , books for his resume ...please don't let my expenses derail your thinking positively about the program....you have found a great Federation with many great people who belong to it.......when you test for your lower ranks the expense really is not that bad ....we have always fit it into our budget and testing with family always makes it a blast....so keep on track with your training and try not to think of it as an expense ,think of it as an investment in your families healthy future , well being,and safety...see you on the 1st .......Greg


----------



## tomes (Aug 28, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Keep in mind Tomes that the test my son went through was for his Blackbelt(thats the Grandaddy of them ,and where your training really begins)......and the expensive was meant towards the prep and uniforms to wear on testing boards , books for his resume ...please don't let my expenses derail your thinking positively about the program....you have found a great Federation with many great people who belong to it.......when you test for your lower ranks the expense really is not that bad ....we have always fit it into our budget and testing with family always makes it a blast....so keep on track with your training and try not to think of it as an expense ,think of it as an investment in your families healthy future , well being,and safety...see you on the 1st .......Greg


 
I'm blown away by your son being a blackbelt at that age 

I totally agree that it is a great investment and will be worth every penny. I am also very happy to have joined this particular school and martial art after reading more about them. My wife may would probably be more concerned now, but hoping she will also see that this is a very worthwhile investment.


----------

